# Where is the most suitable area for student in Spain



## Cybertech (2 mo ago)

Hi guys, I’m coming to Spain to study.
Which area is most conducive for students??
Knowing this will help me choose the school near the area.
NOTE: I’m just a student, I don’t have money to afford high cost of living.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

Most universities will be in the larger towns where the costs will be higher.

I assume you mean University and not school?

Remember, most (if not all) courses will be in Castellano and may even be in other languages like Catalan, Valencian etc.


----------



## Overandout (Nov 10, 2012)

The most renowned university city in Spain is Salamanca. I think it is Spain's first and therefore oldest University.


----------



## Harry Moles (11 mo ago)

The most suitable areas for students are those areas which contain universities.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

Cybertech said:


> Hi guys, I’m coming to Spain to study.
> Which area is most conducive for students??
> Knowing this will help me choose the school near the area.
> NOTE: I’m just a student, I don’t have money to afford high cost of living.


Surely a lot will depend upon which universities offer the course you wish to study?


----------



## Retired to Basque country (Dec 13, 2021)

Cybertech said:


> Hi guys, I’m coming to Spain to study.
> Which area is most conducive for students??
> Knowing this will help me choose the school near the area.
> NOTE: I’m just a student, I don’t have money to afford high cost of living.


Why don't you clarify exactly what you want, then it makes it easier to respond:

school, college or university?
type of studies and duration; medicine or other?
knowledge of Spanish
"area most conducive for students means nothing". 
is it for serious study or more 'getting to know Spain'


----------

